# This years Lemond Tourmalet?



## TeleMang (Jul 2, 2007)

I did a brief search on this but couldn't find any info on this years model. Does anyone have one of these badboys? I am looking for a fast, light bike that i can still sort of do light tours on.

I guess my questions so far are its weight, tire clearance, and does it have rack mounts?

I found a bunch of stuff about previous years models... but it appears they have changed a fair amount? Any info at all is greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## miller_2727 (May 19, 2007)

http://lemondbikes.com/bikes/road_racing/ac_dc/tourmalet.php

It appears that they have upgraded the seatpost to carbon, I also read that the rear stays are now carbon, but they have downgraded the RD and shifters........I have a 2004 Tourmalet with full alum frame, but 105 gr and ultegra RD....and love it!


----------

